# Ratings protection



## whatprotection (Oct 22, 2017)

just got a one-star rating from a very difficult customer waiting for an explanation but none is forthcoming. What happens when a writer refuses to provide more detail? What ratings protection?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Ratings protection is nothing more than marketing hyperbole. Vapid, vacuous and utter BS.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

whatprotection said:


> just got a one-star rating from a very difficult customer waiting for an explanation but none is forthcoming. What happens when a writer refuses to provide more detail? What ratings protection?


In order for Uber to "protect you" from the low rating the rider must chose one of a few reasons. The rider is also told that the rating will not count against the driver. So...the rider is the one deciding if a low rating should be held against you, not Uber. Just marketing BS.


----------



## whatprotection (Oct 22, 2017)

This one definitely counted, it bumped my percentage up


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

whatprotection said:


> just got a one-star rating from a very difficult customer waiting for an explanation but none is forthcoming. What happens when a writer refuses to provide more detail? What ratings protection?


I think you must have misunderstood. Uber is working to protect the ratings of the passengers by making sure they know we have downrated them and giving them the opportunity to retaliate. That's the only REAL ratings protection Uber is into.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The only real ratings protection is by being selective about who you take. You can do a search for a lot of good tips but generally:

-Stick to tourists and early morning for good ratings.
-Avoid drunks and college students.
-Low rated passengers are more likely to rate you low.
-Wait to start the trip. Don't start it right away. If you cancel before starting the trip they cannot rate you.
-In line with the above, CANCEL proactively and try to avoid any confrontation or risk. For example if someone calls you up irate asking how long until you get there, cancel and say something like "Wow, it looks like Uber assigned your trip to another driver who might be closer" and then hang up! If you pick them up there is a good chance they will down rate you even if you did nothing wrong.


----------



## whatprotection (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

Get a bead on address and set yourself up to drive by on the opposite side of the street. The point being get your eyes on the pax before any interaction if possible. 

Never do 3+ dude rides.

Waiting is never a good thing. Remember, they know where you are. I rarely wait more than 1 minute and maybe the next car will get there and they’ll be curb side. 

If it’s a slow night call after 1 minute, drunk people are really crappy at car ordering so they’re probably 2 blocks away.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> The only real ratings protection is by being selective about who you take. You can do a search for a lot of good tips but generally:
> 
> -Stick to tourists and early morning for good ratings.
> -Avoid drunks and college students.
> ...


Great post


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I gave my First less than 5 Star today. Pax wanted to go to the bank and then the grocery store, I took her to both which made the 4 minute ride nearly 20 minutes...... never again


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I think you must have misunderstood. Uber is working to protect the ratings of the passengers by making sure they know we have downrated them and giving them the opportunity to retaliate. That's the only REAL ratings protection Uber is into.


I think they should hold off on sharing the passengers rating until the end of the work week. 4 a.m. Monday mornings. It'll be tallied up from all the rides and all the ratings that the passenger is gone throughout the week and figured into their overall. This way we would be able to rate honestly, without having the passenger able to retaliate if they didn't like the rating that they got, because we would be doing it anonymously.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I can't imagine anyone giving the "SUZE" a bad rating!!


----------

